# Magic eraser on windscreen?



## Abliss (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi all, 

I'm currently using Fast Glass on my windscreen (sometimes a clay before before the fast glass). However, I'm still getting blotchy spots and no idea how. 

Well, I was doing a bit of research and I can go for autoglym glass Polish but was wondering is anyone has used a magic eraser (melamine) on glass? 

I do have a fair few marks from the wipers that will eventually require getting rid of. But think this might be my solution. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I sometimes use one for cleaning the screen from the inside as it's perfect for getting rid of surface grime. Wont be abrasive enough to touch scratches from the outside. Some CarPro CeriGlass on a Rayon oad will be more effective.

Alex


----------



## Abliss (Nov 26, 2016)

EliteCarCare said:


> I sometimes use one for cleaning the screen from the inside as it's perfect for getting rid of surface grime. Wont be abrasive enough to touch scratches from the outside. Some CarPro CeriGlass on a Rayon oad will be more effective.
> 
> Alex


Cheers dude. I will be purchasing a windscreen scratch removal kit at some point. I'll be all over the magic eraser for now though (only on glass and alloys).

I had to ask whether it would do more damage than good because it's not talked about a lot.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

:doublesho


Abliss said:


> Cheers dude. I will be purchasing a windscreen scratch removal kit at some point. I'll be all over the magic eraser for now though (only on glass and alloys).
> 
> I had to ask whether it would do more damage than good because it's not talked about a lot.


Ok on glass but too abrasive for alloys :thumb:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Dont use the magic eraser on your alloys...Treat your alloys like you would your car paint.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Another non-detailing but highly effective method for cleaning exterior glass is any kitchen cream cleaner, and a new, clean kitchen pot scrubber (the foam and nylon kind, not the metal kind!) Did a cracking job of cleaning up my Mum's "never deep cleaned in 5 years" windscreen :thumb:


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Bar keepers friend!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Wrigit said:


> Bar keepers friend!


+1

Its truly fantastic at quickly and easily cleaning all the baked on gunk off windscreens.


----------



## SA31 (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm not sure if I have just been lucky with all seven cars I've owned, but I've never had anything other than near perfect glass by simply washing with my regular car shampoo, drying off, then a couple of quick spritz with neat distilled vinegar and a single wipe over with cheap paper towel (i.e don't rub back over any section you've just wiped).


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

SA31 said:


> (i.e don't rub back over any section you've just wiped).


This is key on all windows I find.


----------



## SA31 (Nov 10, 2016)

sshooie said:


> This is key on all windows I find.


Yeah, definitely mate. Sometimes there's a tendency to wipe back over sections if theres a little streaking with a lot of dedicated car glass cleaners. It just seems to cause more marks. I find vinegar just disappears once worked in, and doesnt mark if you miss a bit and have to go over it again.

To be fair, I do it as part of my weekly wash so the glass never gets chance to pick enough crud up.

Leaving the front windows down a bit after doing the insides is always a good idea too haha, but the smell does go quick enough.


----------



## Abliss (Nov 26, 2016)

Just to report back. The magic eraser did a superb job on the glass. Got the tougher gunk off that the microfibre didn't (I used Fast Glass with a microfibre first, then used the magic eraser to see how much was left behind.

I was going to purchase a glass repair kit. Ceriglass seems to be the most popular. Anyone used this? I'm more interested in the Rayon pad. Is there a good substitute, or is Rayon part of the reason why this is an effective kit?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Abliss said:


> Just to report back. The magic eraser did a superb job on the glass. Got the tougher gunk off that the microfibre didn't (I used Fast Glass with a microfibre first, then used the magic eraser to see how much was left behind.
> 
> I was going to purchase a glass repair kit. Ceriglass seems to be the most popular. Anyone used this? I'm more interested in the Rayon pad. Is there a good substitute, or is Rayon part of the reason why this is an effective kit?


Rayon pads work best with a proper glass polish like ceriglass. even taking minor scratches out of glass can take a lot of effort by hand. A rotary will make the process quicker but don't let the heat build up. It is also a mucky business as the ceriglass splatters everywhere


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Abliss said:


> Just to report back. The magic eraser did a superb job on the glass. Got the tougher gunk off that the microfibre didn't (I used Fast Glass with a microfibre first, then used the magic eraser to see how much was left behind.
> 
> I was going to purchase a glass repair kit. Ceriglass seems to be the most popular. Anyone used this? I'm more interested in the Rayon pad. Is there a good substitute, or is Rayon part of the reason why this is an effective kit?


Cerium Oxide and Rayon pads work hand-in-hand.

Put an apron on, it's a messy, time consuming and not a particularly enjoyable job.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Abliss (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice one lads. 

I watched a glass scratch repair video on YouTube the other day and it's fairly simple. Could take a couple of hours apparently. Brilliant. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

